# Non-Hydrogenated Shortening??



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Anyone else tried this? I found it at Whole Foods (whole paycheck







) It is non-hydrogenated, no trans fat shortening. I have no idea how they do it, but it bakes great. And I HATE trans fat for my family!


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

Yep! I tried it. It is made by Earths Best. They also make a great non-dairy butter alternative!


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I found it at Whole Foods too, but I think it's made by Spectrum???







:
did not have the chance to try it yet though.... I know I have recipes requiring shortening, so I just grabbed one.... now I dunno when I get to use it.... baby's coming any day now....


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I used it to make tortillas and in pie crust and it worked great.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I think it's just palm or coconut oil. They are both vegetable oils that are solid at room temperature.


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Why don't food companies start using this instead of hydrogenated oil?? Oh, wait, I remember it wasn't cheap. And mine is Spectrum brand.

I, for one, am thrilled to find this since my favorite cookie and pie recipes call for shortening (butter is too strong a taste) but I can't put that stuff into my family members' mouths.

This stuff is a goddess-send









CurlyTop


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

They used to use it! It is totally saturated, therefore it was believed that the partially saturated corn and soybean oils would be healthier.


----------



## SnuggleMom (Feb 18, 2003)

Does anyone know if this would substitute well in make-your-own versions of Bisquick? Thanks.


----------

